# Desperately seeking advice



## Mypoorboy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi all, I'm not sure I'm on the right part of this group, I'm new. I'm in desperate need of advice, help or ideas. My 16 year old son has been suffering for 4 years now, he's under a consultant but no closer to answers. He has to go to the toilet 4-5 times before leaving the house and also if he's out with friends he feels the urgency to go, he says its not loose but a normal stool but it has to come out fast. He's been on loperamide for over a year but has started to get servere stomach pain, he says its like he's been punched in the belly/ winded. He's had a camera in both ends which found nothing and has been told its a form of IBS but IBS medication makes it worse. We do all wonder if its a mind thing so I'm considering maybe a herbal remedy trial? He's about to start college and is so upset and worried that his condition will ruin his chance to become a policeman. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a lot of information in the forum. And there is not a quick fix that works for everyone. So it is a matter of learning about this condition and finding something that works for you.


----------



## Tea_Cup (Sep 14, 2015)

HI MyPoorBoy,

I'm new as well and I'm sorry to hear your son is going through this. I'm no licensed healthcare professional, but I do know that when it comes to issues with the GI a change in diet is usually suggested. Have you tired changing the diet? Also, has your son thought of talking to a professional to get CBT Therapy to help? There is going to be a lot of knowledge gaining and research to be done. If you do want to try herbal remedies, then I would at least suggest going to a licensed Naturopath. Help is out there its just a matter of finding it.

Hope this helped in some way,

Tea_Cup


----------



## Maggie Whitlock (Oct 13, 2015)

Three years ago I had a polyp removed from my Transverse Colon, it was benin, prior to the procedure I had to drink 2 litres of Bowel prep to flush my colon out prior to the procedure and it sure did, since then I have alternated between constipation and diarrhea. To my knowledge I do not have issues with fiber, lactose or yeast and wheat but like the previous writer if I have diarrhea I have got to go to the loo several times and when I am out I have to know where a loo is. On the days I am constipated I go to the loo but feel that I have not voided by bowel completely then later in the day I go again and pass formed stools followed by diarrhea. I get no bloating but lower abdominal pain in a morning- I have had two further colonoscopies and they have been clear.


----------

